# do you fold your underwear?



## nascarbebe (Nov 4, 2006)

I was at a friend's house the other day and she was doing laundry and I was really amazed to see her fold underwear. She has three girls. I fold DS' boxers because they fit in the drawer better and I always fold our socks but I've never been in the habit of folding underwear. I just shove it in my drawer. My friend's house is ALWAYS uncluttered and clean but I had not idea it extended to everyone's underwear drawer.


----------



## HappiLeigh (Mar 30, 2005)

Not only do I fold my underwear, I lay them in the drawer criss-cross (like the waistband of one to the crotch of the other) so that the stack lays flat.







:


----------



## earthmama369 (Jul 29, 2005)

Amusingly enough, we have a small, cluttered, messy house, but I do fold my underwear. It fits in my drawer better and is easier for me to find what I want when I'm only half awake in the morning. Plus, I just like the way it looks.


----------



## Sol_Solved (Aug 18, 2005)

Definitely. And I feel guilty just folding it, because my mother irons it!


----------



## nolansmummy (Apr 19, 2005)

Um yeah i'm lucky to even have clean underwear. Most the time they don't even make it into the drawer much less folded. Plus i can never figure out how to fold them. They just get shoved in the drawer.


----------



## quelindo (May 11, 2005)

No way!


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I fold my bras so they don't get totally jumbled in the drawer. I have a variety of underwear styles for myself- some bikinis and some "bike shorts" style. The "bike shorts" type ones get folded so they fit in the drawer properly. The bikinis usually get stuffed in the drawer, but once in a while I'll fold them to make them fit in more neatly. It depends on my mood.

I don't usually fold the kids' undies, but sometimes they've got a lot of stuff in a small drawer and it all just fits in better when folded.


----------



## purplegirl (Apr 5, 2004)

Yup. I sure do.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sol_Solved* 
Definitely. And I feel guilty just folding it, because my mother irons it!











No way! I don't even match DH's socks (we have a laundry basket just for clean socks). His underwear gets folded because they wouldn't fit in the drawer otherwise, but mine just get tossed into the drawer (bras too).

But, I will say that my dresser drawers are much deeper than normal. DH's underwear drawer is only maybe 3 inches deep. Mine is closer to 12.


----------



## CandyApple (Nov 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sol_Solved* 
Definitely. And I feel guilty just folding it, because my mother irons it!

Wow - just Wow!

I'm a stuffer, but my dresser has 3 narrow but deep drawers on top, so one for each socks (folded), bras (maybe halved) and undies (stuffed). I had no idea so many folded! I admire your dedication!


----------



## Organicavocado (Mar 15, 2006)

Awww why? Underwear doesnt look different if its been folded. I wouldnt fold my clothes either, if they didnt you know.. get wrinkled LOL

I have one of those hangy mesh things with holes and I keep my undies in there, I just reach in and grab a pair in the morning. The bottom cubby has socks, and I just match them right there. The middle has my bras, and I fold them into themselves. Its organized chaos.


----------



## mamallama (Nov 22, 2001)

life is too short to fold underwear!


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *earthmama369* 
Amusingly enough, we have a small, cluttered, messy house, but I do fold my underwear. It fits in my drawer better and is easier for me to find what I want when I'm only half awake in the morning. Plus, I just like the way it looks.









that's me too. rest of the house is cluttered and crazy looking, but my underwear drawer is neat and tidy


----------



## GinaRae (Mar 27, 2007)

I fold mine, hubby's and my kids' underwear! I always have because it just fits better in drawers. Now we all use shelves in our closet and if I didn't fold them, there would be a huge mess that falls every time we grab a pair.

I fold my towels and jeans too. Feels like the same importance to me!


----------



## Justmee (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sol_Solved* 
Definitely. And I feel guilty just folding it, because my mother irons it!

My MIL irons it too! She comes to help me sometimes and I have nice ironed undies







.

I pair socks, but I don't fold them just shove them in a drawer (or the kids ones in their baskets).


----------



## swellmomma (Jan 1, 2004)

You mean we are supposed to wear underwear???









the few pairs I do have to wear with certain outfits get shoved int eh drawer. The kids also just get tossed in a drawer now that I am making a real effort to get the clean laundry from the baskets into the drawers.


----------



## nathansmum (Nov 13, 2003)

I do - just fold undies and bras in half. Socks being matched? Nope.


----------



## LilMama23 (Jul 8, 2005)

I fold DF's underwear, not mine.


----------



## SoHappy (Nov 19, 2001)

I didn't know we were allowed to _not_ fold our undies! Thanks to my mother's influence, that drawer is the one place of order in my house. She just shakes her head sadly at the rest of my home.

For those wondering how the queen of clean folds undies, it's crotch up to just below the waistband, then sides in.


----------



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HappiLeigh* 
Not only do I fold my underwear, I lay them in the drawer criss-cross (like the waistband of one to the crotch of the other) so that the stack lays flat.







:

I do the same thing! I never knew that not folding underwear was an option?


----------



## wednesday (Apr 26, 2004)

I do fold my underwear. And I also have one of those drawer organizer thingies where each pair of socks gets rolled together and stuck into its own little spot.


----------



## almostmommy (Sep 7, 2007)

fold DH's boxerbriefs so they fit in the drawer. mine just go in a pile, but bras are folded and all socks are paired.


----------



## starling&diesel (Nov 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HappiLeigh* 
Not only do I fold my underwear, I lay them in the drawer criss-cross (like the waistband of one to the crotch of the other) so that the stack lays flat.







:

Me too! Me too!


----------



## BookGoddess (Nov 6, 2005)

Gosh no!









I stuff my bras into one drawer, my panties/hose into another drawer. I don't see the point of folding them. Just as I don't see the point of ironing pillows or sheets. I once had someone ask me if I ironed my sheets and pillows. I couldn't stop myself from laughing out loud. Seriously I don't see the reason for that either.

DH folds his underwear and socks. But he's very particular about his clothes. I'm not.


----------



## AlwaysByMySide (May 4, 2007)

Mine gets tossed into a drawer. I never understood the point of folding it.


----------



## bigeyes (Apr 5, 2007)

Puh-leeze. I match socks, and everyone's underwear and bras get tossed in a pile, where they promptly get tossed wherever they keep them. I'm not going to fold something that is going to be in a jumble 5 minutes after I finish.









And if it needs to be ironed, it either gets hung up damp out of the dryer or it goes to a dry cleaner, which hasn't happened in years.


----------



## pinksprklybarefoot (Jan 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *swellmomma* 
You mean we are supposed to wear underwear???










My thoughts exactly.









I do fold DSD's undies, just because they are cute.


----------



## Purple*Lotus (Nov 1, 2007)

Yes, I fold my underwear and my DH's underwear. Since his is all the same, I also rotate his underwear, and socks, for even wear. He thinks I am crazy and is currently looking in to a 12 step program for me


----------



## zeldabee (Aug 23, 2004)

Wow, am I the only stacker? I stack them neatly and put them in the drawer. When I was married, I folded my husband's boxers and stacked the tighties. When it was my turn to do laundry, that is.

ETA Socks are paired and rolled one into the other and thrown in the drawer. That and stacking underwear was how it was done when I was growing up.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

Holy crap, who the heck has time for that? Maybe when my kids are all older and self-sufficient and not nursing twelve times a day each, and when I'm not changing forty thousand diapers a day. But not now. Heck no. Sometimes I get the laundry done. We all usually have clean stuff. If it's not wrinkled I consider that a plus. And if I actually succeed in getting in all put away before it gets worn again, then I consider I've over-achieved that week.


----------



## BookGoddess (Nov 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Llyra* 
Sometimes I get the laundry done. We all usually have clean stuff. If it's not wrinkled I consider that a plus. And if I actually succeed in getting in all put away before it gets worn again, then I consider I've over-achieved that week.

Same here! If I get all the dirty laundry done and put away that's good enough for me. I have too many other things on my plate to worry about folding my underwear.


----------



## lovesdaffodils (Jul 11, 2007)

Um... no way! I'm thrilled when it gets shoved in the drawer, rather than left in a basket until it's worn.


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

of course, doesnt everyone?


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Llyra* 
Holy crap, who the heck has time for that? Maybe when my kids are all older and self-sufficient and not nursing twelve times a day each, and when I'm not changing forty thousand diapers a day. But not now. Heck no. Sometimes I get the laundry done. We all usually have clean stuff. If it's not wrinkled I consider that a plus. And if I actually succeed in getting in all put away before it gets worn again, then I consider I've over-achieved that week.

it doesnt take up any more time than folding a washcloth or cloth wipe. really, i dont understand....... do ya'll have like 50 pairs of underwear every laundry load to fold?


----------



## mumkenna&lucas (Aug 29, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Llyra* 
Holy crap, who the heck has time for that? Maybe when my kids are all older and self-sufficient and not nursing twelve times a day each, and when I'm not changing forty thousand diapers a day. But not now. Heck no. Sometimes I get the laundry done. We all usually have clean stuff. If it's not wrinkled I consider that a plus. And if I actually succeed in getting in all put away before it gets worn again, then I consider I've over-achieved that week.

I second that! I am lucky if the laundry gets done! Much less fold my underwear. But more power to you to those who do! I wish I was that organized!


----------



## bigeyes (Apr 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wonderwahine* 
it doesnt take up any more time than folding a washcloth or cloth wipe. really, i dont understand....... do ya'll have like 50 pairs of underwear every laundry load to fold?

4 people times 7=28 in one load, along with socks and washcloths. Like I said, why bother if they're going to jumble them up anyway? I do fold the washcloths and towels.


----------



## kamilla626 (Mar 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wonderwahine* 
it doesnt take up any more time than folding a washcloth or cloth wipe. really, i dont understand....... do ya'll have like 50 pairs of underwear every laundry load to fold?

I don't fold washcloths either! Socks get matched, that's it. My socks, underwear and bras all get mushed together. Dh's socks and underwear get mushed together. DD has 2 shoebox-sized bins in her drawer; one for socks and tights, one for underpants and undershirts, but they're all just mushed.

Washcloths and cloth pads get tossed into a basket in the bottom of the bathroom closet.

Kitchen rags get tossed into a bin under the sink. Folding DOES take time. Time that I'd rather spend doing other stuff.


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bigeyes* 
4 people times 7=28 in one load, along with socks and washcloths. Like I said, why bother if they're going to jumble them up anyway? I do fold the washcloths and towels.

ahh your washing once a week....... i never wait that long


----------



## Krystal323 (May 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *swellmomma* 
You mean we are supposed to wear underwear???









bwahahaha









yea we don't fold undies here. if i'm being careful they all get stacked neatly









and IRONING them?? i refuse to be self-conscious about wrinkled undies. they do smooth out when you put them on, you know...


----------



## kamilla626 (Mar 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krystal323* 
i refuse to be self-conscious about wrinkled undies. they do smooth out when you put them on, you know...









My thinking is that I shouldn't bother ironing something if it's going to got on the most wrinkly part of my body!


----------



## ledzepplon (Jun 28, 2004)

I always fold dh's boxers. I fold/stack my bras. and fold dd's camis.


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

I do fold it but my house is not tidy!


----------



## bigeyes (Apr 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wonderwahine* 
ahh your washing once a week....... i never wait that long

well, I wash kitchen towels about twice a week, bath towels once a week, uniforms and dark clothes once or twice a week, light clothes once or twice a week, and underwear and socks once a week, so that pretty much means I'm doing laundry daily.







4 people generate a lot of laundry. Usually I can put underwear and socks with the bath towels, and I wash our hand towels separately because they're dark. Once a week for each load with a front loader conserves water fairly well, and then we collect it in a tank to use to water trees, so it isn't going to waste. Most every thing gets hung to dry except for towels, washcloths, socks and cotton underwear. I can't stand mildewy smells, so those have to go in the dryer, and we have a place to hang the wet used ones until they are washed again as well. It seems to me I'm always doing laundry.


----------



## Sol_Solved (Aug 18, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zeldabee* 
Wow, am I the only stacker? I stack them neatly and put them in the drawer. When I was married, I folded my husband's boxers and stacked the tighties. When it was my turn to do laundry, that is.

ETA Socks are paired and rolled one into the other and thrown in the drawer. That and stacking underwear was how it was done when I was growing up.

That's exactly how I do it. The underwear gets stacked by type (e.g. three piles: thongs, boyshorts, bikinis; and two piles: boxers and boxer briefs for DH), the socks get matched and rolled and separated in everyday cotton and pant socks, bras get folded and piled by type (underwire, no underwire, sport bras) and DH's undershirts are folded like t-shirts and piled by type (wife beater, short sleeved, v-neck) and color (black and white). I can't imagine trying to find the underwear that works with a particular outfit or the socks that go well every day in the laundry basket. And no, I'm far from OCD and my house is messy often. It's just about finding the right thing fast enough.

And as I said before, my mother irons all underwear (she folds it in thirds and presses it with the iron so that they stack neatly) and she also irons towels and sheets. I used to feel quite naughty just folding the sheets and ironing the top fold only! Sadly it's been a while since I've even touched an iron.


----------



## BinahYeteirah (Oct 15, 2002)

I fold my and my husband's undies. The girls' I just stack; they are really too small to stay folded properly.


----------



## Poddi (Feb 18, 2003)

I used to fold underwear. I don't any more. With 5 people's underwear it's too much to keep up with it. And I didn't notice any difference anyway. So I concluded they don't need folding at all. I do fold socks.


----------



## bellabear (Oct 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamallama* 
life is too short to fold underwear!

agreed!


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bigeyes* 
well, I wash kitchen towels about twice a week, bath towels once a week, uniforms and dark clothes once or twice a week, light clothes once or twice a week, and underwear and socks once a week, so that pretty much means I'm doing laundry daily.







4 people generate a lot of laundry. Usually I can put underwear and socks with the bath towels, and I wash our hand towels separately because they're dark. Once a week for each load with a front loader conserves water fairly well, and then we collect it in a tank to use to water trees, so it isn't going to waste. Most every thing gets hung to dry except for towels, washcloths, socks and cotton underwear. I can't stand mildewy smells, so those have to go in the dryer, and we have a place to hang the wet used ones until they are washed again as well. It seems to me I'm always doing laundry.

















thats to much sorting for me







all my towels etc go in together, darks (including socks and underwear), lights (w/ socks and underwear) and ds's clothes


----------



## bigeyes (Apr 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wonderwahine* 







thats to much sorting for me







all my towels etc go in together, darks (including socks and underwear), lights (w/ socks and underwear) and ds's clothes

Multiple baskets, everyone is responsible for sorting their own clothes into the proper baskets, and what is in the wrong place doesn't get washed until the next week if I find it at the bottom or after that load is already done. Dh gets a pass since I sort ours, otherwise he would never have clean uniforms. _Is this a dark or a light?







_


----------



## BedHead (Mar 8, 2007)

Underwear and socks do not get folded in our house. I can't say they NEVER do, because one of my favorite 'sit down and get yourself under control' chores is for the kids to fold socks. But that only happens once every 2-3 months.


----------



## Mbella (Apr 5, 2007)

Pre-baby I used to fold our underwear, but now I am lucky if anything in the laundry baskets gets folded and put away before it gets worn again!







:


----------



## jeca (Sep 21, 2002)

Nope, I just throw them in the in the drawer.


----------



## Mama Dragon (Dec 5, 2005)

I barely have enough time to shower and put on clean underwear, I'm not about to waste time folding them


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

Yup, I HAVE to fold them - if I didn't I would go about the rest of my day thinking about it. So folding it is just easier!


----------



## muttix2 (Apr 24, 2005)

I only fold dh's boxers. Pre-kids I folded underwear but I barely have time to wash underwear now, much less fold it. I voted other since I fold dh's and once my boys get old enough to wear boxers I'll fold theirs too (when I'm not making them do it themselves







But either way, they'll get folded )


----------



## prairiemommy (Sep 25, 2003)

Voted no because it reminds me of my MIL who not only folds underwear but irons creases into jeans.


----------



## tresleo (Mar 15, 2004)

I used to. Until I got overwhelmed with laundry...about 3 kids ago.









Right now all the clothes we own - all 27 bins of them







- are stacked in my room awaiting sorting and purging. (My 2008 in 2008 challenge for January!







) So I wash, dry and bring them up already in the bin. I go by memory where stuff is that I need.









Oh, and I don't sort.







All the dirty laundry we generated during the day gets thrown in the washer together. Exceptions are dh's clothes, towels/washcloths/kitchen rags and the baby's diapers.


----------



## chrissy (Jun 5, 2002)

i voted that i only match socks, but that isn't quite true. dh wears boxer briefs and i fold them in half and put them in his drawer in a stack. for the 2 who wear underwear, i stack them neatly and put them in their drawers like that. my underwear i just shove in my drawer. i match up everybody's socks though, even my own.


----------



## kennedy444 (Aug 2, 2002)

No, I don't fold any of the underwear. I stopped matching socks for older kids too. I give them all their socks and they put them together themselves. I do mine and DH and dd2.


----------



## Satori (Jan 30, 2003)

fold?







: I take it the folders are also Type A people? My mother is a folder... I'm happy if the underwear makes it into a drawer... clean


----------



## TinyFrog (Jan 24, 2006)

yep, gotta fold em, would drive me crazy otherwise. Socks are paired up, not folded, just lined up in the drawer. Hanging clothes are separated into jeans, long sleeve top and short sleeve tops. Every once in a while all the shirts will also be organized by color.







: I've done it since I was a kid, I have no idea why.


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Satori* 
fold?







: I take it the folders are also Type A people? My mother is a folder... I'm happy if the underwear makes it into a drawer... clean









what is a type A person?

i roll socks in pairs, i fold underwear and i fold bras to. even baby socks are rolled in pairs, and onesies are folded perfectly.


----------



## wowbaby42 (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm a folder! They have to be folded and neatly in the drawer. You don't want to know how my clothes are hung in the closet though, it would leave you thinking I am a little strange....


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

Yes I fold underwear but I am not a neat person. I didn't fold my underwear years ago, but discovered that knowing my underwear are folded when the rest of my house looks like Christmas threw up is encouraging and keeps me from getting to down to do anything about the mess~!


----------



## mirlee (Jul 30, 2002)

Of course it is folded. lol. I fold and pair the socks. I also have a way of folding the t-shirts to fit them in the drawers nicer. I fold all the trousers/jeans in a way that makes them fit in the drawers easier. I fold all of my sheets. I iron cloth napkins and my table cloths if they are too wrinkled.

The dressers are pretty tidy in my house. Just don't look in my closet!!!


----------



## lucyem (Apr 30, 2005)

I fold very little. Only jeans, sweaters & the socks that actually need to be matched. DH has a bunch of white socks that all match each other. Other then that shirts get hung and everything else shoved in a drawer. Whats the point?


----------



## incorrigible (Jun 3, 2007)

.


----------



## oceane (May 9, 2007)

my parents do, they also iron them. I don't, and DH neither. he has drawers for his and I use two boxes for mine. we just throw them in there. we don't iron anything either.


----------



## Ygle (Mar 2, 2007)

Okay, now I want to see photos... I just can't even imagine how y'all are folding your undies??!!? Even when I buy them on display they aren't folded... well, there are some in packages but they are folded together with an insert to wrap around, I just don't see how they could be individually folded and then how they could stay in drawer that way...??? I take it the folders definitely aren't doing thongs or teeny bikinis? Are y'all wearing boxers and boy shorts? Even the big briefs my dd favors really wouldn't stack well folded (maybe if I ironed them after folding???)

I'm *amazed* by this thread, honestly, I'd never even heard of folding underwear, lol! Like I said, I don't even see that in the stores where everything's all neatly folded... I've known some who rolled their undies, but never folded.

I'm googling this right now, because I just have to *see* this... hopefully I won't come up with anything too scary searching "folded underwear"


----------



## Juliacat (May 8, 2002)

I fold dh's and my socks, but underpants, dd's socks, and for that matter most of her diapers just get shoved into the drawers.

I don't know why I bother to fold socks--I'm pretty vocal that each family member must have all identical socks, so it's not like they need folding. I'm just in the habit, I guess.


----------



## BeanyMama (Jul 25, 2006)

i do sock balls (which my boys pelt at eachother) and fold dh and ds's boxers. my underwear is tossed in the drawer though. i kinda fold bras in half i guess


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ygle* 
Okay, now I want to see photos... I just can't even imagine how y'all are folding your undies??!!? Even when I buy them on display they aren't folded... well, there are some in packages but they are folded together with an insert to wrap around, I just don't see how they could be individually folded and then how they could stay in drawer that way...??? I take it the folders definitely aren't doing thongs or teeny bikinis? Are y'all wearing boxers and boy shorts? Even the big briefs my dd favors really wouldn't stack well folded (maybe if I ironed them after folding???)

I'm *amazed* by this thread, honestly, I'd never even heard of folding underwear, lol! Like I said, I don't even see that in the stores where everything's all neatly folded... I've known some who rolled their undies, but never folded.

I'm googling this right now, because I just have to *see* this... hopefully I won't come up with anything too scary searching "folded underwear"

i fold my breifs (hi cut) in thirds, then in half
oooh a good visual of how i fold undies, did you ever watch greys anatomy? in the second season when addison found greys panties, she drys them and folds them like i do, then puts them in a ziplock


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

I have never seen or even heard of anyone folding underwear.


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

I never used to, but we went on vacation a couple of years ago and splurged on a place with a housekeeper who did our laundry, and I just thought that her stacks of folded underwear looked so tidy and cute that I started folding all of our underwear after that.

I get a bizarre sense of satisfaction out of it, knowing that there's this neat little stack of underwear in my closet that no one will ever even see.


----------



## incorrigible (Jun 3, 2007)

.


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

I fold them crotch to waistband and the both sides in so that it is folded in thirds.

They make pretty little packages. If there is a print or something on the front, I make sure that that side is out.


----------



## katheek77 (Mar 13, 2007)

Yep.

And I've received a bonafide award for it.









In college, I worked two summer jobs...the night one (which I did for four years) was doing laundry for counselors at a residential camp...and, I folded underwear because I grew up doing it. At the end of the summer, they had a cheezy award program/last supper, and I was bestowed with the "Mrs. Tingle Award". Kate and Stu (the directors) had had a woman - Mrs. Tingle- decades prior who had done laundry with precision to the nth degree. And I, apparently, was the first to fill her shoes in that way. People love you when you do their laundry. Plus, I had a lot of inside info as to whose underwear showed up in whose bag.









I just think it's funny to say, "Ah, yes, I received the Mrs. Tingle Award" without further elaborating.


----------



## jennkraig (Apr 20, 2006)

I am just trying to figure out how to fold a thong. My underwear sock drawer is a mess, but I can always find little thong parts among the socks pretty quickly. (One of my friends call thongs butt floss. Does one really need to fold butt floss?)


----------



## mommaof3boz (Feb 15, 2006)

This thread is a RIOT. Really ladies...crotch to waistband...fold in thirds...now half them. Save your time...go commando.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wonderwahine* 
it doesnt take up any more time than folding a washcloth or cloth wipe. really, i dont understand....... do ya'll have like 50 pairs of underwear every laundry load to fold?

I wash a million loads a week. Figure a load of diapers every second day-- that's 3 or 4 loads of week. DH's clothes are a whole load. Me and the twins make a load a week of clothes. DD1's clothes make a load every other week or so. Then a load of towels and bed linens and napkins, and then a load of kitchen laundry-- dishclothes and hand towels and cleaning rags-- three times a week. If I wait longer than that they smell bad, and they need hot water so I can't put them with clothes, and there's no room in the diaper laundry. So that's 10 loads a week. That's a lot of laundry. And then I have three kids to nurse and change and dress and feed, shopping to do, cleaning to do, plus I work outside the house 12 hours a week. And two of mine still night-nurse, so I'm tired.

It's not that I don't fold laundry. I don't fold ANYTHING really. Mostly it just lives in the laundry basket in the upstairs hallway, gets used from there, and tossed back in with the dirties. I hang stuff that wrinkles easily, and DH hangs his dress clothes, but that's it.

If I do put stuff away, which is fairly rare, only clothing and large stuff like sheets and towels get folded. Washclothes, underwear, and stuff like that get tossed in drawers loose or put in baskets in the closet.


----------



## spmamma (Sep 2, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HappiLeigh* 
Not only do I fold my underwear, I lay them in the drawer criss-cross (like the waistband of one to the crotch of the other) so that the stack lays flat.







:

That's what I do with DH's boxers! I thought I was the only one!

I do fold my underwear, although for some reason I don't criss-cross mine.


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Llyra* 
It's not that I don't fold laundry. I don't fold ANYTHING really. Mostly it just lives in the laundry basket in the upstairs hallway, gets used from there, and tossed back in with the dirties. I hang stuff that wrinkles easily, and DH hangs his dress clothes, but that's it.

If I do put stuff away, which is fairly rare, only clothing and large stuff like sheets and towels get folded. Washclothes, underwear, and stuff like that get tossed in drawers loose or put in baskets in the closet.

i cant live out of a laundry basket, drives me tottaly insane and causes depression spirals. The second the dryer stops, i pull it out and fold it, put it all away in the right spots. I even do it on the days that i have 5 or 6 loads of laundry.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

Me too.


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

and if I'm lucky, dh folds for me







he also folds underwear


----------



## normajean (Oct 21, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sol_Solved* 
Definitely. And I feel guilty just folding it, because my mother irons it!

My grandma irons grandpa's hankies, because "how embarrassing would it be if he had to blow his nose and pulled out a wrinkled hanky?"


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

i iron hankies........... so does my mum


----------



## zeldabee (Aug 23, 2004)

I have memories of having to iron pillowcases, hankies, Dad's briefs, all kinds of linens...I felt then, and I do now, that it was excessive. I admit it is nice to sleep in ironed sheets. They feel great...when you first get in bed the first time. It's certainly not worth taking the time to do it now.

I feel strangely virtuous when I iron, now. I do it now and then, but not regularly. Then there's the lavender linen water that leaves such a subtle wonderful scent. Some of my napkins look very nice when they're ironed, but usually they're folded and put in the basket without being ironed.

To iron underwear just seems so _wrong_ to me.









I can't believe only one other person stacks underwear. It seems pretty logical to me. They fit in the drawer neatly, but not much work is involved.


----------



## MichelleS (May 18, 2005)

I fold my DH's husband, because he likes it that way, but I just throw mine in my drawer.


----------



## Periwinkle (Feb 27, 2003)

Yes, but I can't recommend it.


----------



## Periwinkle (Feb 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MichelleS* 
I fold my DH's husband, because he likes it that way, but I just throw mine in my drawer.









I read this and honest to God I thought you meant you have 2 husbands. I was like, COOL!!!


----------



## MeredithMommy (Oct 24, 2004)

seriously?!? OMG!!! I just toss it into the top drawer of everyones dresser. I didn't know you all were all seceretly living as closet martha stewarts!!!


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MeredithMommy* 
seriously?!? OMG!!! I just toss it into the top drawer of everyones dresser. I didn't know you all were all seceretly living as closet martha stewarts!!!

oh trust me, im no martha, theres a sink full of dishes, a dishwasher full of dishes, a laundry basket full of laundry waiting to be washed, toys everywhere........ but messy clothes that spill out of my drawers drive me insane


----------



## liliaceae (May 31, 2007)

I had no idea women actually folded their underwear.


----------



## dianna11 (Dec 3, 2004)

Really?! 80 of you fold your underwear?!?!?!

I feel like such a slop! I just take my underwear and bras and wad them into my drawer all willy-nilly. Granted, they're all thongs, so folding them is a little tricky, but even the booty shorts just get tossed into the drawer.

I roll DH's boxers: fold them in half, then make them into a jelly roll sort of thing, so they fit into the drawer better.

...did I just read that someone's mother ironed their drawers?

I am clearly lazy


----------



## charmander (Dec 30, 2003)

I voted other because I do fold my own underwear, but not the underwear of DH, DD, or DS.


----------



## mrspineau (Jan 15, 2008)

I found the coolest way to fold underwear on the net.... its hard to explain so search google if you are interested. I always fold it! I am kind of obsessive about folding things perfectly. It is just so nice to open a drawer and see everything perfectly laid out or open a closet and see things neatly stacked. And really, it doesn't take very long. There is also a neat way of folding T-shirts that I found on the net too. I think it's called the Japanese fold? It's actually quite a time-saver.


----------



## ustasmom (Jan 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrspineau* 
I found the coolest way to fold underwear on the net.... its hard to explain so search google if you are interested. I always fold it! I am kind of obsessive about folding things perfectly. It is just so nice to open a drawer and see everything perfectly laid out or open a closet and see things neatly stacked. And really, it doesn't take very long. There is also a neat way of folding T-shirts that I found on the net too. I think it's called the Japanese fold? It's actually quite a time-saver.

I googled it and I found a video on YouTube. It doesn't make a lot of sense to me. I would think that you would be putting unnecessary strain on the elastic and that you would end up with shot elastic sooner.

My dh wants underwear folded in half. Socks are stacked in pairs and folded together. No folding over a cuff over the pair as that also wears the elastic out.


----------



## MamaLeslie (Aug 15, 2004)

I fold underwear when I manage to get any of my laundry folded. Which isn't often these days...


----------



## kijip (Jun 29, 2005)

Yes and no.

Socks? Yes.

Boxers? Yes.

PJs? Yes.

T-shirts and undershirts? Yes.

Bras? Sort of. As much as they can be folded.

Underpants? Not really. It doesn't really fold up well, especially my "prettier" pairs. My son's underpants goes loose in a drawer because if I fold it, it all gets unfolded as he searches through each morning looking for his favorites.


----------



## kijip (Jun 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jeca* 
Nope, I just throw them in the in the drawer.

Yeah, prebaby I used to iron sheets and wash the kitchen ceiling on a schedule. Post baby, new standards fo sho.


----------



## Peppermint Poppies (Jan 7, 2007)

It's never occurred to me NOT to fold my underwear. DH folded his own underwear too, before we were married, although I do the lot now. I face the underwear downwards, fold crotch to the back waistband, and then fold the sides inwards. It disturbed me greatly when my MIL did our laundry when I was babymooning and folded the crotch and the sides to the FRONT, not to the back like I do









I fold thongs the same way I fold normal underwear, bras get their cups placed inside each other and then all the straps pushed into the underside of the cups (so they end up the shape of a small mound), socks are paired and folded into a ball. Even DS's socks get folded. Folding laundry is my favourite chore. I do it as a form of procrastination from other chores that really do need doing, such as vacuuming or washing up.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wonderwahine* 
oh trust me, im no martha, theres a sink full of dishes, a dishwasher full of dishes, a laundry basket full of laundry waiting to be washed, toys everywhere........ but messy clothes that spill out of my drawers drive me insane

I guess everybody has their thing they absolutely must do. My thing is the bathtub. I scrub it every single day. I can't stand getting into the tub and there being even one stray bit of hair or stray spot of soap or whatever. But laundry? It can pile up for two weeks and I couldn't possibly care less.


----------



## celestialdreamer (Nov 18, 2004)

I had never even heard of folding underwear until I met DH. His mom is not a neat housekeeper but apparently she was big into making him fold his laundry neatly. I fold all of our laundry neatly like that now, including underwear, socks, kitchen rags, baby wipes, etc. I grew up in a neat house but most clothes were hung up and underwear was just shoved in a drawer.

Llyra- I'm like that about toilets, I *must* clean them everyday. Tubs and the rest of the bathroom, I clean every week or two, but toilets must be cleaned daily. I'm also a freak about my wood floors being clean. I guess we all do have our weird cleaning quirks!


----------



## SeekingJoy (Apr 30, 2007)

Not only do I not fold underwear (DH does, though), the list of what I do take the time to fold has shrunk to the point that "folding" laundry is mostly an issue of sorting. Kitchen towels, wash cloths, diapers, baby sleepers, pjs, underwear, etc all get shoved in the appropriate bin/drawer. I just hang fresh towels -- the ones in rotation don't make it into the linen closet. Clean sheets go straight on the bed. This leaves just shirts and pants to fold. I have been seriously tempted to get hooks and hang all of them!


----------



## jul511riv (Mar 16, 2006)

yep. Dh made me do it!







I never did before but liked how everything looked better in the closet (no dressers here!) this way. Otherwise it's just a huge mess.

With dressers I probably wouldn't.


----------



## UrbanSimplicity (Oct 26, 2005)

absolutely not! and when simplifying your life i'd think this should be the first to go! and as far as keeping them organized, i just have a little drawer that is all panties, only panties!


----------



## lolar2 (Nov 8, 2005)

"Other"-- sometimes I fold it and sometimes I don't. Depends on if the spirit moves me to do it or not.


----------



## tracyhos (Aug 27, 2005)

I don't fold mine, DH's or the kids'. I sort them and they get put in the appropriate drawer, and that's it. It saves me time to not have to sit and fold underwear. I also don't fold the kids' undershirts or onesies. And some times, I don't even fold their PJ's. Who else is going to see them but us? And I don't care that they are wrinkled. KWIM?


----------



## slymamato3 (Jan 16, 2008)

i fold dh's boxers.all the ladies in the house just get theirs stuffed in the drawer. I think its cute that some of you fold underwear but don't match up the socks







just goes to show how individual we all are!


----------



## wahoowhippets (Dec 17, 2005)

I do not fold our underwear, I have too many other things to be anal about


----------



## mamabens (Aug 23, 2006)

I don't fold mine or the girls'. DH fold's his. Most of the time though we're sorting through the laundry basket searching for clean undies. lol With the girls' especially, I figured why bother when they go in & turn it upside down in order to find just the right pair. haha Same thing with socks. I found 2 big cloth dorm bins & put them in front of their dresser ont he floor. Unmated socks go in one & undies int he other. They end up sort through the socks too find ing the right pair so I gave up.


----------



## turtlewomyn (Jun 5, 2005)

Yes, and DH and I fought about how to fold it. I always folded it into thirds, then in half (so the middle portion of the panties is facing up). DH does his in half, then half again. We finally resolved that we would both fold my underwear my way, and his underwear his way.

I don't always fold DD's panties because lets face it, how can you really fold size 2T panties, they are just too small!!


----------



## 2 in August (Jan 6, 2006)

I fold undies and socks and my bras. If they aren't in the dryer or basket waiting to be folded, they are folded and put away. But the rest of the house can be messy. For some reason I can't keep up with dishes to save my life, lol.


----------



## gnasmom (Nov 16, 2005)

I fold DHs and mine and match socks...but the kids underwear...no way!


----------



## suzyfakename (May 23, 2007)

i fold DH's and shove mine in a drawer.


----------



## JackieR (Sep 12, 2006)

Your mom _irons???_ her underwear?!?! Wow.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sol_Solved* 
Definitely. And I feel guilty just folding it, because my mother irons it!


----------



## rsps (Nov 20, 2001)

I tend to just shove it in the drawer. When my husband does the launsry he rolls them up (they fit much neater) This is also how my mother did it.


----------



## serenetabbie (Jan 13, 2002)

It never even occured to me NOT to fold the underthings! I suppose I could try just shoving them in the drawers... but it only takes like two seconds to fold a pair, so I guess I will continue on the same folding path


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

Bwahaha! No, I do not. I don't even match socks.

All our underwear (DH's and mine together) gets piled into a cute treasure chest thing we have in our bedroom (we don't have a chest of drawers, just some shelves in the wardrobe). Whenever I need a pair of panties, I just riffle through until I find one. As for socks, if I pull out two and they're vaguely the same texture, OR colour, OR both belong to the same person (who is not necessarily me), I put 'em on. On a fussy day I might hunt through for two black, thin-fabricy ones... but meh. Fashion, thy name is Smokering.


----------



## Mavournin (Jul 9, 2002)

I have one drawer that is folded underwear and bras and another that is all my sock balled up into little neat packages and sat on their cuffs so I can see the print (albeit inside out). I also tend to put similar color socks together. I don't do Dh's laundry so he folds or not folds his underwear his own way. But I do the kids laundry and none of their undies get folded. Too small. I'm sure it will start in a few years.

And just for the record - my house is a sty. I'm usually lucky if I do laundry at all, and I still have a pile in my bedroom of clothes that need to be put away (from like 2 weeks ago). But the undies and socks? That I can deal with. Small and easy.


----------



## Imogen (Jul 25, 2006)

Yes I do. I even iron it


----------



## art4babies (Mar 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamallama* 
life is too short to fold underwear!

I agree. I used to fold it until recently. I don't know why, but one day I was overwhelmed with laundry and really questioned my need to actually fold the underwear. It was a very liberating experience.


----------



## sphinxie (Feb 28, 2006)

I don't fold underwear, I just lay them neatly on top of each other and then keep the stack on the shelf in my closet.


----------



## jimblejamble (May 18, 2007)

Everything just gets thrown into the drawer. No folding or matching socks for me! This makes for a 10-minute sock-mate hunt every morning.


----------

